# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns >  Looks like Nancy Mace may be primarying Lindsey Graham-with Tom Davis's blessing

## supermario21

Seems like she talks a better game than even Lee Bright, and has impressive credentials.

http://thelibertypaper.org/2013/04/0...indsey-graham/





> Insiders and grassroots activists are starting to zero in on a primary challenger to face off against embattled incumbent US Senator Lindsey Graham (R-SC). Graham has become extremely unpopular due to his votes on taxes, the NDAA, gun rights and his position on drones. He recently came out against Rand Pauls filibuster, which created National backlash against him and is refusing to support Pauls efforts to filibuster Obamas attempt at Second Amendment restrictions.
> 
> The Challenger? Nancy Mace, daughter of Brigadier General Emory Mace (US Army Retired), and first ever female graduate of The Citadel Military College of South Carolina. Holding a Masters of Mass Communication and Journalism, and a Bachelors of Business, she is also the author of In the Company of Men: A Woman at The Citadel . In addition, Mace owns a successful small business called The Mace Group LLC, which is a public relations and marketing firm out of Charleston where she is married with two children. Mace is a contributor to multiple national media outlets such as The Hill and The Daily Caller. Having these ties makes her dangerous to Graham as many primary candidates struggle to get National media attention.
> State Senator Tom Davis (R) who was elevated to grassroots fame during the 2012 GOP Presidential primaries for endorsing Ron Paul was eyed to run against Graham. Many were hoping he would. However, Davis tells us that he is focused on South Carolina legislation right now. Davis is actually now endorsing Maces efforts and pushing her to run. With Davis blessing, Mace seems placed to take on the challenge. Mace told TheLibertyPaper.org,* It is my intention to get a secure team behind me before I make my final decision. I want to bring together the Tea Party, Libertarian Party and others behind solid constitutional principles such as Austrian economics, the Second Amendment, and more. I want to be a voice for those people who are screaming out against Washington D.C. on the NDAA, the Second Amendment and taxation while Senator Graham ignores them.* Mace is popular in the Liberty movement and the Tea Party in South Carolina. Mace has confirmed that advisers are now helping guide her decisions and Super PACs are starting to eye her intentions ready to throw in their support for her.

----------


## compromise

She's 35 and smart, she would definitely make a strong candidate if the Club and FW get behind her.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

She sounds good on paper.

----------


## sailingaway

I'd back Lee Bright if he runs.

I also note some pretty awkward language there. Davis is 'endorsing her efforts', does that mean 'I'm not running, go right ahead' or 'yeah I like you better than anyone else'...?

----------


## Spoa

> I'd back Lee Bright if he runs.


I hope Tom Davis is serving as a mediator between them. We can't afford to have two great candidates. Graham MUST GO!

I would be willing to support either one of them though.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> I'd back Lee Bright if he runs.
> 
> I also note some pretty awkward language there. Davis is 'endorsing her efforts', does that mean 'I'm not running, go right ahead' or 'yeah I like you better than anyone else'...?


I'll back whoever has the best chance at defeating Graham.

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

Ugh..._somebody_ do _something_ already. This guessing game between Davis, Bright and now this Mace lady is getting rather annoying.

----------


## Smart3

She's got my full support. Now we don't have to run a wacka-doo.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Ugh..._somebody_ do _something_ already. This guessing game between Davis, Bright and now this Mace lady is getting rather annoying.


Agreed.  $#@! or get off the pot guys and gals.

----------


## supermario21

> She's got my full support. Now we don't have to run a wacka-doo.


Agreed. Her Citadel credentials will be impressive and she seems more devoted to liberty than even Bright, who is known more as a rabid social conservative.

----------


## pulp8721

I say we make this into a race.  Whoever steps out first, whether it be Nancy or Lee, we support, and no one else.  I think its WAAYY too risky to risk splitting our vote.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

If we split our votes we're screwed.  Someone has to fall on their sword for liberty.

----------


## Matt Collins

Nancy vs Lee won't happen. Only one of them will run. And Nancy used to do PR for Tom Davis.

----------


## qh4dotcom

> Agreed. Her Citadel credentials will be impressive and she seems more devoted to liberty than even Bright, who is known more as a rabid social conservative.


I am skeptical of the foreign policy of someone with so much ties to the military. She may not be anti-war.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> She's got my full support. Now we don't have to run a wacka-doo.


Just because a person is openly Christian does not make them a "wacka-doo".

----------


## mad cow

> I am skeptical of the foreign policy of someone with so much ties to the military. She may not be anti-war.


Unlike Karen Kwiatkowski,or Ron Paul for that matter,Nancy Mace never served in the military so maybe she will meet your high standards.

----------


## itshappening

We dont need multiple candidates running.  

"i'll go for whoever has the best chance", well trouble is when 2-3 candidites go into polling against Graham it's going to look like this: 45-19-9

So the split does not help. Not one bit at all.  It will prevent one or the other from gaining any traction and Lindsey will coast to victory. 

The only way we beat Lindsey is in a head 2 head.  We can probably afford some minor candidates running who won't be doing much campaigning and aren't serious but we cannot afford 2 serious candidates.

This woman hasn't held elected office so she's really a non-starter to take on a seasoned pro like Graham.  

Bright with his 5 years in the state senate is much more highly vetted and has more experience. Don't forget this will be ruthless and the candidate will be exposed. They cannot make mistakes or be a novice like this woman.  That's why Bright is way ahead of someone who hasn't run a campaign.  You cannot hope to have no experience and to run a statewide campaign and unseat Lindsey Graham. It just never happens. 

 It will be hard enough for Bright to do it nevermind a political novice!

Also i'm skeptical by her claims to have Davis' support.  Davis is more likely to support his state senate colleague Bright.  Look out for an establishment trick as Lindsey will want multiple candidates as he knows he will coast if there's a split and he can build a multi candidate race 'narrative' and have them included in the polling.

I notice from the bio she runs a  ' public relations and marketing firm out of Charleston'.  Who are her clients? Does she have any ties to SC political consultants who may have worked for Graham, hmm?  

She talks about libertarians but does she have ANY history in the libertarian movement? Does she have ANY record? WHO is she exactly? 

The more I look at it the more it screams an establishment trick.

I would stick with Bright and his 5 year voting record and his experience in running campaigns, participating in debates and public speaking etc.  He knows what to do and just needs to apply it on a statewide level.

Look out for dirty tricks and incestuous consultant relationships or direct marketing companies.  Graham has $10m and that's a lot of money to spread around a state with many political whores and hangers on like SC.  

They will be desperate to get involved and 'spoil' any primary. 

The fact this woman runs a PR company and marketing firm sets off alarm bells.  I'd want to know if she's done ANY work for political candidates and what exactly that was before i'd even trust her.

You don't just 'run' for US senate in SC. You need to be well funded. It costs $10k just to get on the ballot.  So wheres her money coming from? We know Bright probably can raise the money from his established donor base but... her ?

----------


## jkob

We need a more diverse slate of candidates, a viable female liberty candidate sounds very intriguing. Lindsay will play nasty to win and political experience helps but it's also harder to run a nasty campaign vs a woman. Not to mention people love those momma grizzlies.

----------


## compromise

> We dont need multiple candidates running.  
> 
> "i'll go for whoever has the best chance", well trouble is when 2-3 candidites go into polling against Graham it's going to look like this: 45-19-9
> 
> So the split does not help. Not one bit at all.  It will prevent one or the other from gaining any traction and Lindsey will coast to victory. 
> 
> The only way we beat Lindsey is in a head 2 head.  We can probably afford some minor candidates running who won't be doing much campaigning and aren't serious but we cannot afford 2 serious candidates.
> 
> This woman hasn't held elected office so she's really a non-starter to take on a seasoned pro like Graham.  
> ...


I highly doubt this conspiracy.

I have heard of her prior to this announcement. She's in FITSnews regularly. She attends many Tea Party and liberty events in South Carolina.

Remember South Carolina has run-offs in primaries if no candidate gets more than half the vote. So if Graham gets 44%, she gets 28%, liberty candidate X gets 14% and religious right candidate Y gets 11%, she will then go up 1v1 against Graham. Having more candidates, regardless of their political stances, could even benefit her by forcing a run-off.

----------


## BamaAla

I want rid of Lindsey Graham more than I want a new Aston Martin. That said, a 35 year old woman with zero experience will be eaten alive. For all his faults, Lindsey is a pro. He's served in the state house, the house of representatives, and now the senate. He's ran campaigns, made connections, shook the right hands, and slapped the right backs. I'm sure this woman has a bright future ahead of her, but there HAS to be a better option in the Palmetto state.

----------


## itshappening

> I want rid of Lindsey Graham more than I want a new Aston Martin. That said, a 35 year old woman with zero experience will be eaten alive. For all his faults, Lindsey is a pro. He's served in the state house, the house of representatives, and now the senate. He's ran campaigns, made connections, shook the right hands, and slapped the right backs. I'm sure this woman has a bright future ahead of her, but there HAS to be a better option in the Palmetto state.


Exactly.  

Bright has 5 years in the State senate.  That's important.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Exactly.  
> 
> Bright has 5 years in the State senate.  That's important.


Either way its going to be an uphill battle against Graham any way you slice it.  More importantly, which of these potential Graham opponents could raise several million dollars?  That's the only way we will defeat him you know, by repeatedly punching him in the face in the SC media.  That's going to take a tremendous amount of money.

----------


## trey4sports

whooh wie waha very pretty lady!

----------


## SneakyFrenchSpy

People are getting all kinds of excited about her potential run on her Facebook page. She's friends with Jack Hunter, shouldn't he be a pretty good judge of her character? Let's wait to see what he has to say about her.

----------


## lib3rtarian

In the end, it will all come down to the money. Regardless of whether it's Davis, Bright or Mace, it will take every dollar that CFG, FW, Liberty for All PAC and the grassroots can pump into this, to combat the defense contractor money that Graham will have, which is already 6 million plus. More these candidates dillydally on making a decision, the tougher the uphill climb will be. I would prefer Davis or Bright, but the only upside of them not running is that they can keep their state senate seats, which they might lose if they don't win the US senate race.

----------


## TaftFan

I am following the activity of this facebook page. It is very informative: https://www.facebook.com/StandWithNancy

See this recent comment: "Our number point to Mace being the strongest candidate to do the job. This is not a bias, but a simple truth. We are trying to work something out with Bright as we speak."

It also sounds like Nancy Mace herself is speaking, based on the grammar tense the account is using.

----------


## TaftFan



----------


## TaftFan



----------


## pulp8721

> I am following the activity of this facebook page. It is very informative: https://www.facebook.com/StandWithNancy
> 
> See this recent comment: "Our number point to Mace being the strongest candidate to do the job. This is not a bias, but a simple truth. We are trying to work something out with Bright as we speak."
> 
> It also sounds like Nancy Mace herself is speaking, based on the grammar tense the account is using.


Assuming this is accurate, at least it's good to know they're talking...

----------


## TaftFan

Interesting, Mace was a co-owner of Fitsnews, the South Carolina liberty leaning news site. She was trying to sell her shares last month. Preparing for the run?

She is also head of the Mace group, which designs websites including those for several South Carolina politicians.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

Alright I'm sold on her!

----------


## itshappening

Nobody wins a statewide race from nowhere against an incumbent.  Only Mike Lee managed it in recent times and that was through a nominating convention. 

Bright is our best bet without doubt.  He's battle tested and knows how to run a campaign.  That's important if we're going to pull this off.

If both run Graham wins.  

I dont buy that she is possibly the best bet.  I'm sorry but i'm not trusting a novice over someone who is battle tested and already won elections in S.C.

Graham is absolutely ruthless and will eat a novice alive.

----------


## itshappening

"hey yeah lets just run a statewide campaign"

Do these people even KNOW what they're doing? 

In my experience the FITSNEWS people are very naive when it comes to politics in SC.  They frequently back stupid candidates.  The one they were pimping in SC1 was Grooms and they spent ages pushing him and he couldn't even get into the run off. 

I dont trust them whatsoever.

There's a lot of political whores in SC and potential for sabotage.  

I would trust someone like Bright so much more because he has a record and he's won elections.  You dont know these people and they're probably naive in terms of what it takes to beat someone like Graham in GOP primary across the state.  

They're most likely looking for a meal ticket.

They may not care if their candidate wins or loses just so long as they get to blog about it, have some fun and see their name in the paper. 

The stakes are too high to indulge their ego's.

----------


## jkob

It will be an uphill battle no matter who challenges Graham. Lee Bright is not a slam dunk by a long shot so it's important that we find the strongest candidate. Mrs. Mace has an interesting background and you can't discount the fact that she's an attractive young mother. It's good to have experience in elected office but that also gives your opponent to run against and it's harder to run a negative campaign against someone like Mrs. Mace. The GOP is desperate for diversity in their caucus too so I could see the national party more willing to back challenger to fits that criteria. Nothing against Bright by the way, I'd be fine with him being the nominee.. 

I'm glad Mace and Bright are talking, I'm sure they won't split the vote with each other.

----------


## itshappening

No GOP official is going to back a candidate to take on Graham.  They will all be supporting him. Every congressman, senator etc  in the nation and in SC will be supporting Graham.  There will be no endorsements for an anti-Graham challenger just the hard work and goodwill of grassroots supporters in the state.

This is why having an elected office is important and Bright is already an elected official within the state.  

Even though it's in a tiny constituency it shows he knows how to run a campaign:

He's been up against opponents before. He's dealt with the detestable media. He's raised money. He has supporters and well wishers.  He has connections to insiders in the state who may not be entirely loyal to Graham and able to be peeled off.  He has a legislative record. He has ties to the evangelical crowd which is an important voting block and who FITSNEWS regularly make fun of and deride. He's less likely to stumble. There's less likely any dirt on him for Graham's handlers to dig up. He's been vetted at the ballot box and by his voters after the heat of a campaign.

She has no chance. She has none of what Bright has.  Bright has some chance.

As for them talking... take no notice of that. Politics is a self-serving and grubby business especially in "good old boy" SC. 

Bright is already saying he's basically running. He's been featured in the Associated Press. He's appeared on Beck. 

This is an attempt by her and her supporters to muscle in.  

The FITSNEWS crowd i'm extremely suspicious of and she's got stock in it! They want to run a campaign, raise money, have fun, blog about it sarcastically and don't care if she wins or not.

The stakes are too high to indulge them.  We must beat Graham and Bright has the only shot.

Also if she's an owner in FITSNEWS Graham will pull everything they've written and they regularly write stuff that disparages people in SC especially religious people and throw it at her. 

He will EAT HER ALIVE !

----------


## pulp8721

> No GOP official is going to back a candidate to take on Graham.  They will all be supporting him. Every congressman, senator etc  in the nation and in SC will be supporting Graham.  There will be no endorsements for an anti-Graham challenger just the hard work and goodwill of grassroots supporters in the state.
> 
> This is why having an elected office is important and Bright is already an elected official within the state.  
> 
> Even though it's in a tiny constituency it shows he knows how to run a campaign:
> 
> He's been up against opponents before. He's dealt with the detestable media. He's raised money. He has supporters and well wishers.  He has connections to insiders in the state who may not be entirely loyal to Graham and able to be peeled off.  He has a legislative record. He has ties to the evangelical crowd which is an important voting block and who FITSNEWS regularly make fun of and deride. He's less likely to stumble. There's less likely any dirt on him for Graham's handlers to dig up. He's been vetted at the ballot box and by his voters after the heat of a campaign.
> 
> She has no chance. She has none of what Bright has.  Bright has some chance.
> ...



After examining her website archive, I've come to the realization that we may have a "newsletter" situation on our hands.  Look at these two articles:

xxx.fitsnews.com/2011/12/21/nikki-haleys-gay-cabinet/

xxx.fitsnews.com/2009/01/05/seriously-you-no-jokey/




> Anyway, there are a few things wed like to thank the worst president ever for, too  like 
> _* Not lifting his veto pen once while Republicans became the Party of Big Government, Too_
> _* Spending billions of public education dollars to continue leaving millions of children behind
> _
> _* Trying to fight foreign terrorists by taking away American freedoms
> _
> _* Running the worst disaster relief effort in the history of humankind_
> * _Taking five years to figure out how to win in Iraq_
> _* Exchanging free market capitalism for Stalinist interventionism  which of course didnt work
> ...


These are just TWO articles I found.  If decides to run, she needs to be prepared to address this.

----------


## jkob

1st one doesn't work and I don't have a problem with the 2nd one

----------


## TaftFan

Were those written by Mace or are they just by Fitsnews in general?

If it is by Fitsnews in general nothing can be pinned on her.

----------


## jkob

Looked up the cached version of that first one, little TMZ'ish I guess

----------


## jkob

> Were those written by Mace or are they just by Fitsnews in general?
> 
> If it is by Fitsnews in general nothing can be pinned on her.


http://www.fitsnews.com/2013/03/20/n...ons-with-fits/

according to this it says say had nothing to do with editorial content

----------


## Shane Harris

Jim Demint needs to grow a pair and campaign heavily for her. He has nothing to lose anymore and its the right thing to do.

----------


## TaftFan

> http://www.fitsnews.com/2013/03/20/n...ons-with-fits/
> 
> according to this it says say had nothing to do with editorial content


What I thought. She has some op eds, but they are fine. There is nothing to go after her.

----------


## pulp8721

> http://www.fitsnews.com/2013/03/20/n...ons-with-fits/
> 
> according to this it says say had nothing to do with editorial content


That's fine for me, but will that be good enough for South Carolina voters?  Again, Ron's name was attached to a series of newsletters he never wrote, and look what happened.  All someone needs to do is ask:

*Ms. Mace, your website called former president Geroge W. Bush "arrogant, stupid and intellectually incurious about how to fix his failures".  Care to comment?
*
How many CASUAL South Carolina voters will see something like that and feel turned off by it?

----------


## itshappening

Look I dont care, whenever i've read FITSNEWS they're ripping on Christians in SC.  They're an absolute joke and DO NOT REPRESENT SC.  If you read them during the SC1 primary you'd think Sanford was the most hated man on the planet. He won easily. And these guys are experts on politics in SC? Give me a break. They do not have a clue; they do have ego's though and they're cretins.  If she is involved with them then she's involved with some awful people.

If a casual observer like me picks up on it then what do you think Graham and his millions and consultants are going to do? They will have a field day and bury them. The whole state will know about every hateful and insulting thing they've ever produced. Wake up.

Running someone associated with FITSNEWS would be an absolute disaster of epic proportions.

Stop being so naive.   Bright is vetted to high standards at the only place that matters: at the ballot box and with the voters.  This makes him or anyone else with a similar profile to him uniquely equipped.

Try listening to people who know a thing or two about politics and not the idiots at FITSNEWS who don't even do a good job representing their state.

----------


## TaftFan

> That's fine for me, but will that be good enough for South Carolina voters?  Again, Ron's name was attached to a series of newsletters he never wrote, and look what happened.  All someone needs to do is ask:
> 
> *Ms. Mace, your website called former president Geroge W. Bush "arrogant, stupid and intellectually incurious about how to fix his failures".  Care to comment?
> *
> How many CASUAL South Carolina voters will see something like that and feel turned off by it?


It's different to be a part owner of a website as opposed to be the owner of a periodical named after you. Anybody reading the Ron Paul Political Report should have assumed Ron Paul was writing it.

I encourage Lindsey Graham to defend George Bush.

----------


## Christian Liberty

> Every congressman, senator etc  in the nation and in SC will be supporting Graham.


Surely you don't think Rand Paul will endorse Graham.  Even I have more faith in him than that...

----------


## jkob

> That's fine for me, but will that be good enough for South Carolina voters?  Again, Ron's name was attached to a series of newsletters he never wrote, and look what happened.  All someone needs to do is ask:
> 
> *Ms. Mace, your website called former president Geroge W. Bush "arrogant, stupid and intellectually incurious about how to fix his failures".  Care to comment?
> *
> How many CASUAL South Carolina voters will see something like that and feel turned off by it?


I think it's pretty silly to compare it to the newsletters since they were "racist" which is always going to get attention and literally had Ron's name on them. Is W really that much of a third rail in South Carolina? 

Bright seems to have some issues with his former business which is way more concerning to me.

----------


## itshappening

> Jim Demint needs to grow a pair and campaign heavily for her. He has nothing to lose anymore and its the right thing to do.


Like i said stop hoping any of these people from SC will endorse or campaign for an opponent of Graham: THEY WON'T.  He's a very powerful man. He may not give that impression and look like a bumbling idiot to us but he's powerful and can keep the people who matter in SC quiet and away from the fray.  That includes DeMint or any other SC hero you might be wishing would get involved... they wont.

----------


## TaftFan

> Surely you don't think Rand Paul will endorse Graham.  Even I have more faith in him than that...


Not everyone is afraid to endorse against incumbents.

In 2010 Mike Lee was endorsed by Dick Armey, Ron Paul, and Rick Santorum. Joe Miller was backed by Palin, Cornyn, DeMint, and Inhofe.

----------


## itshappening

> Surely you don't think Rand Paul will endorse Graham.  Even I have more faith in him than that...


He'll stay well away from SC politics and primaries in general.  He wont endorse against an incumbent and he certainly wont get involved in SC politics because he wont want to upset anyone as he's trying to win their primary.

Wake up. Not one elected GOPer will endorse against Graham even right down to cretins in the State house. If Bright runs it's incredibly brave and he's risking his seat because Graham is a powerful man who can probably seek retribution even if he wins.

----------


## itshappening

> I think it's pretty silly to compare it to the newsletters since they were "racist" which is always going to get attention and literally had Ron's name on them. Is W really that much of a third rail in South Carolina? 
> 
> Bright seems to have some issues with his former business which is way more concerning to me.


If you don't think anyone associated with FITSNEWS and running will have that website hung around their neck by Graham and his myriad of PROFESSIONAL political operatives you're absolutely insane.

----------


## ican'tvote

I don't really care who runs between her and Bright, just as long as only one of them does.

----------


## itshappening

> It's different to be a part owner of a website as opposed to be the owner of a periodical named after you. Anybody reading the Ron Paul Political Report should have assumed Ron Paul was writing it.
> 
> I encourage Lindsey Graham to defend George Bush.


Bush is a hero in SC.  Again you're showing how naive you are.

Graham will be proud to defend him and will absolutely attack those comments.

And he'll win. 

Which is not what we want, right?

----------


## itshappening

> I don't really care who runs between her and Bright, just as long as only one of them does.


No, it's important to have them vetted. Fact is FITSNEWS garbage will be hung around her neck and she will be finished before she is even started.

Great, just what we want!

----------


## jkob

> If you don't think anyone associated with FITSNEWS and running will have that website hung around their neck by Graham and his myriad of PROFESSIONAL political operatives you're absolutely insane.


I don't think there is that much to run against. Do you think bashing a young woman's successful business(as opposed to Bright's failing one) will really sink her? I just don't see it.

----------


## Christian Liberty

> He'll stay well away from SC politics and primaries in general.  He wont endorse against an incumbent and he certainly wont get involved in SC politics because he wont want to upset anyone as he's trying to win their primary.
> 
> Wake up. Not one elected GOPer will endorse against Graham even right down to cretins in the State house. If Bright runs it's incredibly brave and he's risking his seat because Graham is a powerful man who can probably seek retribution even if he wins.


That's true, he could easily do nothing.  Isn't Rand's seat pretty safe though?

Anyone but Graham is pretty much my take on this.  He's way too powerful and way too, frankly, evil.

RON Paul should endorse someone against Graham, as he has nothing to lose anymore.  If its Graham against a Democrat, Ron should endorse the Democrat just to punish Graham...

----------


## TaftFan

> Bush is a hero in SC.  Again you're showing how naive you are.
> 
> Graham will be proud to defend him and will absolutely attack those comments.
> 
> And he'll win. 
> 
> Which is not what we want, right?


I live in Georgia and nobody likes Bush. They don't hate him, but they don't like him. They are tired of the Bushes.

Besides, those who strongly support Bush will already support Graham. 

If Graham really wants to look like a fool and pull a Bain-style guilt by association attack, it will only hurt him. 

Graham is already unpopular and will have to defend a lot more than Mace will. She is a fresh face with no dirt other than what you are creating.

A few of the good PACs will blast Graham on immigration, guns, and drones and he will be dead meat.

----------


## itshappening

> That's true, he could easily do nothing.  Isn't Rand's seat pretty safe though?
> 
> Anyone but Graham is pretty much my take on this.  He's way too powerful and way too, frankly, evil.
> 
> RON Paul should endorse someone against Graham, as he has nothing to lose anymore.  If its Graham against a Democrat, Ron should endorse the Democrat just to punish Graham...


I dont think the Paul family will get involved because of SC presidential primary. They dont want to upset insiders there. 

If Bright actually runs and gets backing he will upset A LOT of people there. Insiders and people loyal to Graham i.e the whole state party.  It's a huge thing and he could be finished politically.  

This woman Mace would be easy meat for Graham.  She'll be done before she's started because of her ties to FITSNEWS otherwise known as an Opposition researchers goldmine

----------


## itshappening

> I live in Georgia and nobody likes Bush. They don't hate him, but they don't like him. They are tired of the Bushes.
> 
> Besides, those who strongly support Bush will already support Graham. 
> 
> If Graham really wants to look like a fool and pull a Bain-style guilt by association attack, it will only hurt him. 
> 
> Graham is already unpopular and will have to defend a lot more than Mace will. She is a fresh face with no dirt other than what you are creating.
> 
> A few of the good PACs will blast Graham on immigration, guns, and drones and he will be dead meat.


Right so Georgia who keeps sending loyal sell-out Republicans like Isakson and Chambliss to Washington and those guys probably have huge approval ratings. Guess what, your anecdotal evidence is of no consequence. Bush is hero in Georgia just as much as SC and getting rid of Isakson and CHambliss (now retiring thank god) is damn near impossible and yet you think taking out Graham is so easy? OK!

----------


## Christian Liberty

> I dont think the Paul family will get involved because of SC presidential primary. They dont want to upset insiders there. 
> 
> If Bright actually runs and gets backing he will upset A LOT of people there. Insiders and people loyal to Graham i.e the whole state party.  It's a huge thing and he could be finished politically.  
> 
> This woman Mace would be easy meat for Graham.  She'll be done before she's started because of her ties to FITSNEWS otherwise known as an Opposition researchers goldmine


That's true, but I wonder, how many people will actually associate Rand with Ron directly?  Apparently Mark Levin and the other talk show hosts don't.

On the other hand, if Ron Paul were to endorse anyone else, even someone who sucked, just to get rid of Graham, the Ron Paul supporters there would probably listen to him.

You're probably right that he won't, for the same reason that he didn't specifically endorse Gary Johnson in 2012 [Other than his flaws, which were relatively few compared to Romney or Obama], he didn't want to hurt his son's political career.  I don't believe for a second that he wouldn't have endorsed Gary otherwise, much like he did for Chuck Baldwin in 2008.

I don't know much about any of Graham's potential challengers.  It also doesn't particularly matter to me who they are.  ANYONE but Lindsey Graham.

----------


## ican'tvote

In November 2006 George's approval rating was 45/54 in Georgia. It's probably gotten worse since. Hardly hero level numbers.

----------


## Christian Liberty

> Right so Georgia who keeps sending loyal sell-out Republicans like Isakson and Chambliss to Washington and those guys probably have huge approval ratings. Guess what, your anecdotal evidence is of no consequence. Bush is hero in Georgia just as much as SC and getting rid of Isakson and CHambliss (now retiring thank god) is damn near impossible and yet you think taking out Graham is so easy? OK!


What kind of idiots make heroes out of Bush?  Granted, I've met one, but she isn't even really conservative in any philosophical sense (Very much a "Obama is a socialist but hands off my medicare" or "Obama isn't defending the country" kind of "Conservative".)  I've never met anyone who was actually conservative that liked Bush.

I'm not saying that that means that they don't exist, of course they do, but I'm honestly surprised that there are actually a lot of people who would make him a hero.  His approval ratings were pretty low...

----------


## itshappening

> In November 2006 George's approval rating was 45/54 in Georgia. It's probably gotten worse since. Hardly hero level numbers.


Ask GOP voters about him. You know the ones who show up in primaries and elect these candidates.

And crap about Bush is by far the least of the worries about FITSEWS it's all the insults they throw at Christians who make up the entire GOP voting block !!!

----------


## TaftFan

> Right so Georgia who keeps sending loyal sell-out Republicans like Isakson and Chambliss to Washington and those guys probably have huge approval ratings. Guess what, your anecdotal evidence is of no consequence. Bush is hero in Georgia just as much as SC and getting rid of Isakson and CHambliss (now retiring thank god) is damn near impossible and yet you think taking out Graham is so easy? OK!


Chambliss was forced out because 3 or 4 Congressmen and a few others were ready to force him out. Georgians will take those guys over Democrats but they do not like them overall.

----------


## jkob

Can you find some of this Christian bashing?

----------


## itshappening

> Chambliss was forced out because 3 or 4 Congressmen and a few others were ready to force him out. Georgians will take those guys over Democrats but they do not like them overall.


Right and nobody in SC apart from a few people in the state senate want to take on Graham. He's at the height of his political power. 

Chambliss is an old fool who had congressman gunning for him but Graham doesn't have that.  He'd squash this woman like an ant. He'd probably do the same to Bright then take his seat.  But Bright has the better chance.

----------


## itshappening

> Can you find some of this Christian bashing?


I only follow it when there's an SC race on and it's mostly worthless for that because they're so out of tune with whats actually happening but there's probably very few people in the state they haven't insulted. Being controversial is part of their schtick. They're cretins and write a lot of disparaging stuff. Anyone running and associated with them will have that hung round their neck and be finished before they started. Welcome to politics.

----------


## itshappening

> Chambliss was forced out because 3 or 4 Congressmen and a few others were ready to force him out. Georgians will take those guys over Democrats but they do not like them overall.


Oh and apart from Dr. Broun the GA congressman who wanted to take out Chambliss are all pretty much of the same mould as he was/is.  Loyal and worthless sell outs and big Bush lovers. And your saying you've never met anyone in GA who supports Bush? your entire congressional delegation supported him for years and voted how he told them to.

----------


## Spoa

Mike Lee never held elected office before he defeated Bob Bennet. Ted Yoho, Jim Bridenstine, and several others defeated their opponents with no political experience on their hands. 

She simply must be committed and hardworking to win.

----------


## Rothbardian Girl

> What kind of idiots make heroes out of Bush?  Granted, I've met one, but she isn't even really conservative in any philosophical sense (Very much a "Obama is a socialist but hands off my medicare" or "Obama isn't defending the country" kind of "Conservative".)  I've never met anyone who was actually conservative that liked Bush.
> 
> I'm not saying that that means that they don't exist, of course they do, but I'm honestly surprised that there are actually a lot of people who would make him a hero.  His approval ratings were pretty low...


Your definition of conservative doesn't matter; the prevailing one in political discourse does.

----------


## itshappening

> Mike Lee never held elected office before he defeated Bob Bennet. Ted Yoho, Jim Bridenstine, and several others defeated their opponents with no political experience on their hands. 
> 
> She simply must be committed and hardworking to win.


And the candidate must also not be associated with garbage like FITSNEWS.

The last time I read FITS they were wanting to primary Gov. Haley !!!  

I mean these guys are morons and are not even in touch with their own state....

----------


## Krzysztof Lesiak

I read on the Liberty Paper that Mace and Bright are the two possible contenders, but that Mace is much stronger. Bright's company is also having financial troubles and is facing foreclosure, which is one mark against him.

Anyhow, I will support and donate to whichever one of the two people decides to run.

----------


## TaftFan

> I read on the Liberty Paper that Mace and Bright are the two possible contenders, but that Mace is much stronger. Bright's company is also having financial troubles and is facing foreclosure, which is one mark against him.
> 
> Anyhow, I will support and donate to whichever one of the two people decides to run.


As somebody put it somewhere Bright looks like a county commissioner and Mace is an attractive lady. That can make a difference.

Certainly a much prettier female than Lindsey.

----------


## Krzysztof Lesiak

I really appreciate that she said she wants to bring Libertarian Party members into her fold.

----------


## itshappening

> I really appreciate that she said she wants to bring Libertarian Party members into her fold.


LOL yeah that's going to help isnt it....

----------


## itshappening

> As somebody put it somewhere Bright looks like a county commissioner and Mace is an attractive lady. That can make a difference.
> 
> Certainly a much prettier female than Lindsey.


This is going to be a political scrap.  I'll take the county commissioner (or rather state senator) over the political novice.

The idea is to get Graham into the fight of his political life.  We wont bring him down with her.  

Bright knows what to do. He's done it before on a smaller level. He knows how to be disciplined and he should know the right moves politically to make.

Just going round the state being pretty aint going to bring down Graham.  He's a fighter and a ruthless politician. 

He would eat her for breakfast.

----------


## TaftFan

> This is going to be a political scrap.  I'll take the county commissioner (or rather state senator) over the political novice.
> 
> The idea is to get Graham into the fight of his political life.  We wont bring him down with her.  
> 
> Bright knows what to do. He's done it before, he knows how to be disciplined and he should know the right moves politically to make.


I'll support Bright, but did you read the liberty paper on him? http://thelibertypaper.org/2013/04/1...indsey-graham/




> Bright’s company owes Capital Bank more than $318,000 and is currently facing foreclosure threats. Bright prides himself on being a fiscal Conservative, but is having trouble with his own finances. This is something Graham will surely attack him on. Many within the state are against Bright running. One South Carolina federal congressman has even asked him not to run. To Bright’s defense, he does have an incredibly strong voting record. However, many worry that’s not nearly enough to put him over the edge against Graham.





> For one, she has Tom Davis’ blessing. Davis is now a major force behind propelling Mace to run against Graham. Second, Mace is the daughter of Brigadier General Emory Mace (US Army, Retired), and first ever female graduate of The Citadel Military College of South Carolina. Mace is also the founder of The Mace Group LLC holding a Master’s of Mass Communication and Journalism, and a Bachelor’s of Business. She is a contributor to The Daily Caller and The Hill, giving her a National platform. Mace is also the author of “In the Company of Men: A Woman at The Citadel”. These credentials make Mace an incredibly strong contender and the Nation has taken notice. Mace has told us that Super PACs are starting to eye her and consultants have now been in contact.


While you are obsessing about Fitsnews, I doubt it will even be brought up and if it is nobody will care. On the other hand, personal bankruptcy will get brought up.

The strong/attractive woman theme plays well in South Carolina as evidence of Nikki Haley's victory.

Sometimes political novice is a good thing. Rand Paul and Mike Lee never held public office. 

If the PACs want to align behind Mace, that is the route to go.

----------


## jkob

kinda OT but I was reading about Bright's last state senate primary and the establishment candidate they ran against him John Hawkins was like a legit rapist that got off because of his politically connected father. Even weirder was the fact that this John Hawkins character actually served the state House and Senate previously before challenging Bright. :-x

----------


## itshappening

> I'll support Bright, but did you read the liberty paper on him? http://thelibertypaper.org/2013/04/1...indsey-graham/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While you are obsessing about Fitsnews, I doubt it will even be brought up and if it is nobody will care. On the other hand, personal bankruptcy will get brought up.
> 
> The strong/attractive woman theme plays well in South Carolina as evidence of Nikki Haley's victory.
> ...


Haley was in the state house for 5 years (similar to Bright).

If Mace was in the state house for 5 years i'd be less skeptical. Fact is she isnt so that's that.

You just posted an article from FITS calling the SCGOP chairman a traitor. She has stock in that outfit if you dont think this is a problem for her then you're absolutely insane.

----------


## TaftFan

> Haley was in the state house for 5 years (similar to Bright).
> 
> If Mace was in the state house for 5 years i'd be less skeptical. Fact is she isnt so that's that.
> 
> You just posted an article from FITS calling the SCGOP chairman a traitor. She has stock in that outfit if you dont think this is a problem for her then you're absolutely insane.


I don't. 

I can see the tv ad now "Mace co-owned an online newspaper that called the SCGOP chairman a traitor" Or use your Bush example.

Who freaking cares?

----------


## itshappening

> I don't. 
> 
> I can see the tv ad now "Mace co-owned an online newspaper that called the SCGOP chairman a traitor" Or use your Bush example.
> 
> Who freaking cares?


They will make it an issue and all her associations with them, trust me.  She's done before she starts. 

And she has no political experience anyway.

----------


## TaftFan

> They will make it an issue and all her associations with them, trust me.  She's done before she starts. 
> 
> And she has no political experience anyway.


They may try and if it's the best they got it is pretty pathetic. Voters are stupid but they are not that stupid.

People can always use the no political experience card to their advantage, ala Rand Paul and Mike Lee.

----------


## T.hill

At least consider the nature of her business; public relations and marketing, very useful in a political race. She seems very accomplished and her military background, especially being the first woman graduate of the citadel and having a US Army general as a father, will certainly help her in state like SC and against an opponent who also has a military background. 

The only advantage Lee Bright has is political experience and evangelical support, but she can pick up that evangelical base with support from people who are already popular with religious-right voters. I doubt Lee Bright is a better speaker than her, but your right he's probably more politically savvy and that is an important distinction between the two. Yet, I don't think it is a hindrance that's impossible to overcome and she could make up for it in other areas, she could also use her political inexperience as an advantage too.

----------


## RonPaulMall

> The only advantage Lee Bright has is political experience and evangelical support, but she can pick up that evangelical base with support from people who are already popular with religious-right voters. I doubt Lee Bright is a better speaker than her, but your right he's probably more politically savvy and that is an important distinction between the two. Yet, I don't think it is a hindrance that's impossible to overcome and she could make up for it in other areas, she could also use her political inexperience as an advantage too.


She is a much better speaker, and her political savvy is about as good as it gets.  Definitely the best candidate to challenge Graham.  Most important, she'd be a much better representative of the movement if we actually win the race.  We already have a heavy religious right guy in Broun running in Georgia.  Couple that with Bright and you just reinforce this whole idea that the GOP is the party of Evangelical Southerners and that is the narrative is our biggest problem at the national level.  Mace is young and hip with a compelling life story.  She defies the narrative the left wants to paint of us in every way and sends exactly the sort of message we need to win back northern and western white voters.

----------


## itshappening

" Definitely the best candidate to challenge Graham"

when was the last person who held no political office defeated an incumbent senator in a primary ?

im not saying it's impossible for her but it's pretty unlikely. I can't think of a time its happened.

----------


## lakerssuck92

> " Definitely the best candidate to challenge Graham"
> 
> when was the last person who held no political office defeated an incumbent senator in a primary ?
> 
> im not saying it's impossible for her but it's pretty unlikely. I can't think of a time its happened.


Ron Johnson
Bill Frist

edit: I just realized you meant incumbents....

----------


## supermario21

Nancy's story of being the first female to graduate from the Citadel is very compelling. That alone would garner consideration from many, plus her support of the liberty movement and true conservative principles. How is Lindsey going to attack her? People will choose no experience over bad experience.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Nancy's story of being the first female to graduate from the Citadel is very compelling. That alone would garner consideration from many, plus her support of the liberty movement and true conservative principles. How is Lindsey going to attack her? People will choose no experience over bad experience.


That would be very compelling and would help garner attention and hopefully donations.

----------


## wormyguy

> " Definitely the best candidate to challenge Graham"
> 
> when was the last person who held no political office defeated an incumbent senator in a primary ?
> 
> im not saying it's impossible for her but it's pretty unlikely. I can't think of a time its happened.


2010, when Mike Lee defeated Bob Bennett and Joe Miller defeated Lisa Murkowski [in the primary].

----------


## T.hill

> " Definitely the best candidate to challenge Graham"
> 
> when was the last person who held no political office defeated an incumbent senator in a primary ?
> 
> im not saying it's impossible for her but it's pretty unlikely. I can't think of a time its happened.


I just realized her business doesn't just do PR and marketing, but it also does political consulting and has done web design for SC politicians. So, shes no stranger to politics. I would support Lee Bright, but its seeming more and more like Nancy Mace would be the stronger candidate.

----------


## itshappening

> 2010, when Mike Lee defeated Bob Bennett and Joe Miller defeated Lisa Murkowski [in the primary].


Mike Lee won in a convention but yes you're right about Miller but then she ran a write in campaign and beat him!

So let me re-phrase:

'When was the last time someone with no political office beat an incumbent senator in a primary and then actually served in the senate?'

----------


## itshappening

> I just realized her business doesn't just do PR and marketing, but it also does political consulting and has done web design for SC politicians. So, shes no stranger to politics. I would support Lee Bright, but its seeming more and more like Nancy Mace would be the stronger candidate.


How do know you she'd be "stronger"?! This is naive. She's a political neophyte and Graham will likely crush her. He'd crush Bright too but it's less likely.  He's got a record, ran campaigns, less likely to stumble and most importantly isnt associated with the insulting FITSNEWS

----------


## T.hill

> How do know you she'd be "stronger"?! This is naive. She's a political neophyte and Graham will likely crush her. He'd crush Bright too but it's less likely.  He's got a record, ran campaigns, less likely to stumble and most importantly isnt associated with the insulting FITSNEWS


I don't know for sure, but whoever decides to run it will probably be a joint decision between Davis, Bright and Mace. So if Mace were to run I think it's reasonable to say they feel she would have the better chance. Graham is a savvy politician with a lot of money, but he's very vulnerable at the moment, maybe the most vulnerable Republican incumbent senator running for re-election in 2014. 

Not many national Republican politicians are going to endorse her or campaign for her or bright, except for maybe Mark Sanford. I don't think any liberty Republicans like Rand or many of the US congressmen in SC are going to pick a side in the primaries, but quite a few state legislators in SC could endorse and campaign for either Mace or Bright. I'm thinkin' if Mace runs she will have her Dad publicly endorsing and campaigning for her, you have to admit in a state like SC that's huge.

----------


## T.hill

Lee Bright will endorse her and maybe campaign for her and that could give her some credibility to religious-right voters who decide her association with Fitnews is a problem.

----------


## Krzysztof Lesiak

Looks like this neocon just announced:
http://www.richard-cash-for-senate.com/

I hope he withdraws, Lindsey will win if he doesn't drop out!

----------


## TaftFan

> Looks like this neocon just announced:
> http://www.richard-cash-for-senate.com/
> 
> I hope he withdraws, Lindsey will win if he doesn't drop out!


If there is a runoff it probably won't matter.

----------


## AJ Antimony

> 'When was the last time someone with no political office beat an incumbent senator in a primary and then actually served in the senate?'


Good question. Nobody off the top of my head. The closest thing I can think of is Sarah Palin's gubernatorial election where she beat the incumbent in the primary. But she's a former Mayor.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

Whoever comes out of the gate strongest gets my donation.

----------


## compromise

> Looks like this neocon just announced:
> http://www.richard-cash-for-senate.com/
> 
> I hope he withdraws, Lindsey will win if he doesn't drop out!


From his site:
"while avoiding conflicts and entanglements in which we have no vital national interest"

He's clearly not a neoconservative. Probably more of a religious right type. If Bright beats him and Graham gets <50%, then his support will go to Bright. I don't seem going to Mace though, she seems too socially liberal.

----------


## Shane Harris

Can we just please get someone in the US Senate who will be even more pro-liberty than Rand? Don't stop raising the bar. How's that Greg Brannon's chances looking? I doubt he would be as libertarian as I'd like, but seems pretty similar to Rand. This Nancy Mace sounds pretty good too. I'd be excited if we could just get one or two more TRUE LIBERTY CANDIDATES (not Ted Cruz or Jim Demint) into the Senate.

----------


## TaftFan

"We just talked to US Senator Rand Paul. Get excited."

https://www.facebook.com/StandWithNa...42159679257954

It is still unclear the relationship this page has with the Mace campaign.

----------


## Warlord

Very interesting thread from 2013

Mace is front runner for SC-1. We need to support her

----------

